# Two Jr. Statesman "Original Cactus Pens"™



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here are a couple of Jr. Statesman rollerballs I recently made with some of my "Original Cactus Blank"™ pen blanks. One is Crystal Clear reverse painted black and the other is Magma Red reverse painted black. (Reverse painting is when you drill, then paint the inside of the hole before glueing in the tubes). Both are finished with CA to a super gloss. Thanks for looking!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That cactus looks tough.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! very nice.LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I sent you a PM about some turning stock in 1.5 diameter. Did you get it ?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very beautiful Pens there!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful and the photo quality looks great also.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Now that is 1st class stuff there my friend,would you mind sharing the technique and how it all plays out from start to finish.I'm not a pen turner but am curious how you did that.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Curtis those are outstanding!!!


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome work! That material would look good as knife handles also.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

pancho, I do offer cactus knife scales and the finished knife is AWESOME. I do not make knives myself but I do have a pretty good picture of a drop point hunter done by W.M. Ankrom with a set of my scales. If anyone wants to see it, I took the pic so I own the copyright on it and can post it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Post up the pictures. We like pictures!!


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes please!


----------

